# new sig owner



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

just picked up my un-catalouged P229 w/ rails. has the short trigger,srt, beaver tail, and tritium night sights. 850 out the door. glad to be here on your site guys. next step is either a light/laser combo or CT grips. also want to find the 9mm threaded barrel conversion and good after market mags. dont really want to buy more from sig. they are expensive compared to my girls xd9 mags.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

congrats, I just became a sig owner ysterday myself. i picked up the P250 very happy.:mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! Nice mouse pad too.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and congrats.



unpecador said:


> Nice mouse pad too.


+1 :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah thats my tara reid mouse pad. for me shes is undoubtably the hottest woman on the planet. but yeah ive very excited to finally have this gun home. put 100 rounds through her today. that short trigger with the srt makes a night and day difference. 

to do list

-nice owb holster
-light/laser for the boogey man
-9mm conversion 
-more magazines
-magazine extensions
-find a way to get free unlimited range time


----------



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.iceposter.com/posters/Tara_Reid/2/G16541_Tara_Reid_Poster.html


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Google "Jurgita Valts" :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

holy fkn hell shes hot.... and naked. good work jeff. rep points for you


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

philly fresh said:


> holy fkn hell shes hot.... and naked. good work jeff. rep points for you


Naked? I didn't know there were naked pictures of her on the internet...

:smt083-Jeff-:smt083


----------



## LushMojo (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome gun. I'm picking up a new P229 Elite stainless tomorrow morning.

Oh, and PS - before you declare Tara the hottest you should google "tara reid stomach" and check out some of the links/pics. That chick has a RAUNCHY bod, bro. Her stomach looks like a basset hound's face. ;-)


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats. I like the looks of the SIGs better than anything else actually. Art of engineering I suppose. I only have one....P220 SAO.


----------



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

so does anyone know where to get the above items. really would like to get the 9mm converion barrel so i can shoot more for less money. i have 8 cases of 9 and only of 40. for carry ill keep the 40 just my frequency to the range doesnt help


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

www.topgunsupply.com I have orderd items from Tom and his staff and have nothing bad to say at all about them. I would order anything from them without hesitation.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

+1 on topgunsupply! Fast, reasonable shipping, even on the weekends! Contact, info, and shipping notifications are above normal for these folks!


----------

